# USB target mode in FreeBSD 8.0



## FreeBSP (Jun 6, 2010)

Hello all!

When I have seen FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE Announcement for the first time me have interested in USB target feature. But i have not found description of it or any link to it. today i hav not fount info about usb target mode in freebsd too.

Could anybody tell me about it or give linkto page with description...

P.S. As i understand usb target mode allow connect FreeBSD system to other PC via usb-usb cable and other PC will detect FreeBSD as some usb device like umass... 
Am i wrong?


----------

